# RFID-Protective Passport Cover Recommendations?



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

Gentlemen: Can anybody recommend a durable, good quality leather passport cover with a Faraday cage/RFID protection? I've checked the websites of the usual suspects (J&M, Swaine Adeney, Hartmann, Coach), and nobody claims to offer the protection. I prefer a plain one, with no exterior design or logo. Thanks,Trog


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Royce Leather and Saddleback were the only two makers I found who look to have plain leather, RFID-blocking passport covers via Amazon.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Tin foil does the job.


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

What are you trying to do, exactly? I travel extensively and passport cases just get in the way. All immigration officials require you to remove the case before they will look at your passport anyway. This just adds another level of hassle as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

stewartu said:


> What are you trying to do, exactly? I travel extensively and passport cases just get in the way. All immigration officials require you to remove the case before they will look at your passport anyway. This just adds another level of hassle as far as I am concerned.


I am trying to protect the personal data embedded in the RFID chip in my passport. It can be remotely accessed otherwise. But for that, I could travel happily without a passport cover!


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

Tempest said:


> Tin foil does the job.


Ah... You mean "an improvised/field expedient Faraday cage!" I'll make a little foil envelope if I must, I was hoping for something sturdier and a little more stylish. If I am to go through the bother of continually hauling my passport out of an annoying little sleeve, I should at least look good doing it.


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

MaxBuck said:


> Royce Leather and Saddleback were the only two makers I found who look to have plain leather, RFID-blocking passport covers via Amazon.


Max: Saddleback! Great products. I am not thrilled about their visible logos, but if nobody suggests a more anonymous model, I'll go with them. Thanks!


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Here in NJ, our Easy Pass transponders come with an RFID-blocking pouch for use when you don't want to use it. It's a perfect fit for passports. Does the NC system offer these?


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

JerseyJohn, There aren't any toll roads in my part of NC. That's a great innovation on the part of NJ, though. Your post prompted my to look up the NC system, and I was surprised that they use the RFID technology to its best advantage--one simply drives through, and the sensors at the gate read and approve the passholder's card. Very interesting to my Eighteenth Century brain! Thanks, Trog


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Troglodyte said:


> Gentlemen: Can anybody recommend a durable, good quality leather passport cover with a Faraday cage/RFID protection? I've checked the websites of the usual suspects (J&M, Swaine Adeney, Hartmann, Coach), and nobody claims to offer the protection. I prefer a plain one, with no exterior design or logo. Thanks,Trog


Put it in someone else's microwave for 5 or 10 seconds. That should solve the problem.


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

That was my initial thought, that, or "hammer time." But sooner or later, bureaucrats being what they are, passports with non-working RFID chips will be declared invalid, and I don't want to get my travel plans interrupted because some minimum wage child groper decides to make my life difficult. I've ordered a Saddleback cover. Their products are good quality, and I'll just have to get over the visible logo. It'll be in my pocket most of the time anyway, so it isn't as bad as if it were a briefcase. I'll give a review after I travel with it this Fall.


----------



## MZWilson (Apr 14, 2013)

Might be late, but Saddleback has some amazing stuff.


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

MZWilson said:


> Might be late, but Saddleback has some amazing stuff.


I'm expecting my Saddleback passport cover in this evening's mail. My only reservation with their offerings is their insistence in putting their logo in a visible location, but that is not as big of a concern with a wallet.

Review to follow.

Thanks,
Trog


----------

